# bufáč



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
bufáč: co to je?
děkuju


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> bufáč: co to je?
> děkuju



„Bufáč“ je slangový výraz pro „bufet“ (buffet, buvette).


----------



## .Lola.

Ano, "bufáč" je hovorově bufet a je to skoro totéž jako "automat", na který jsi se ptala nedávno.


----------



## parolearruffate

je to jako... kiosk?


----------



## winpoj

Ne, kiosek je stánek stojící venku. Bufet je levná jídelna se samoobsluhou, kde si koupíte jídlo u pultu a odnesete si ho na tácu ke stolu. Mnohdy jsou stoly vysoko a jí se ve stoje. Bufáčů už není tolik co bývalo - asi kvůli konkurenci mekáčů (jídelen McDonalds).


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobrý, děkuju


----------

